# Expo shows illegal pet trade rampant in Indonesia



## News Bot (Jul 30, 2010)

*Published On:* 30-Jul-10 04:40 PM
*Source:* Associated Press
*Author:* By NINIEK KARMINI

By NINIEK KARMINI 2010-07-30T06:40:34Z JAKARTA, Indonesia (AP) -- The most threatened tortoise in the world is being sold openly at a plant and animal exposition in the heart of Indonesia's capital, highlighting concerns about the rampant - and growing - illegal pet trade....



*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Alldone (Jul 31, 2010)

That's horrible. Poor babies :cry:


----------

